# Enlarger problem!!



## trish2262 (Nov 2, 2005)

I just got a bogen 22A enlarger.  Put it together and tried it out.  The image was clear but the shape was off.  It was not a perfect square.  the top of image is smaller then the bottom. If anyone knows what I am talking about and can help me, I need it!


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Nov 2, 2005)

Sounds like the head is tilted in comparison to the base.  Chesk that it's straight & square first.


----------



## trish2262 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ok I will check, But if its not that, do you know what else it could be?  Thanks for that advise.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 2, 2005)

I've answered in your thread in General Q&A with some hints on how to square the head.
Tinker a bit and if you can't fix it come back and we'll go through some more possibilities.
Welcome to TPF, btw.
You could go and introduce yourself down at the bottom of the Forum. We give warm welcomes here


----------

